

The 30 Greatest Investing Lessons from 30 Rock - magikbum
http://www.investinged.com/the-thirty-greatest-investing-lessons-from-30-rock/

======
RyanMcGreal
In keeping with HN guidelines, title should be revised to "The Greatest
Investing Lessons from Rock".

~~~
raldi
Or, "Lessons"

